
CS-838: Virtualization - butterthebuddha
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~remzi/Classes/838/Spring2013/
======
gbronner
Not sure why this is on the front page. Remzi is a great teacher, and the
papers cover the historic approaches used to get to where we are now, but most
readers will probably find a summary and survey to be a more pertinent and
efficient use of time.

I learned the art of scientific reasoning by repeating historic physics
experiments, but you don't need to know about the ideal shape of water clocks
to use a stopwatch

------
mgerdts
Spring 2013

------
vladsbf777
virt <ring1>>>><ring0> exclude else refuse solicitation.

